# Anyone had a false neg with the new EPT?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I used one of the new digital EPT tests 2 days ago- it said Not Pregnant. I took the test apart and looked at the strip. There was just one line- no hint of another. This morning, I took another. The digital readout still says Not Pregnant, but I took the test apart again (right away, not long enough for an evap. line to surface) and there is a super faint line next to the control. Am I crazy for thinking that the line may be too weak for the dig. sensor to read??


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

What I was told (though this was with the other digital test brand.. IMO, all the digital ones blow  ) is that basically they're both control lines - it reads something IN the second line, not the second line itself.

I'd say try w/a regular (non-digital) test .. both my digi's said no, all reg said yes


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks! I bought a reg. test and it's negative- no trace of a second line. Dh and I are pretty relieved, but it would have been wonderful to have a +++, too


----------

